# 7th Annual SARGENT TROUT AND REDFISH TOURNAMENT (S.T.A.R.T.)



## ratdaddy58 (May 10, 2011)

SARGENT AREA CHAMBER OF COMMERCE 
7TH ANNUAL SARGENT TROUT AND REDFISH TOURNAMENT (S.T.A.R.T.) 
SATURDAY-JUNE 18TH 2016 6AM-4PM
AT LEFTY'S WATERFRONT BAR & GRILL SARGENT TEXAS
ENTRY FEE IS $45 PER ANGLER
REGISTRATION & INFORMATION GO TO (sargentchamber.com)


----------

